# Intake/exhaust aside...



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm new to the V8 family... I started off modifying an I4 Accord... then moved to the V6 G35... and now, here I am with as LS1 powered GTO.

Besides intake/exhaust, where do you suggest I start at for modifications - nothing to spendy. And, in a year, I might end up going with the 421 Bobcat, not sure...


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Get longtube headers and a tuner. If you have lots of $$$$$ get a maggie.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

SANDU002 said:


> Get longtube headers and a tuner. If you have lots of $$$$$ get a maggie.


lol like I said, not to spendy, so no maggie - for now. I'm talking just starting off.


----------



## Raven02TA (Oct 24, 2006)

you might want to spend the money fortifying the drive line for that motor. mostly should invest in a good rearend and possibly a built tranny in the future and a driveshaft


----------

